# some pics for you...



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*edit* er sorry about that and thanks 83..
Heres some stuff i psoted at the OZaudi site (australia) so i figure you should see too... I have more but the scanners not working...
I met walter at targa tasmania in...2000? i think it was:
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...d.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...4.jpg
has anyone read the articles in EVO where they wanted to test a quattro against the new TT, so they went and bought a 20v and drove it to the TT launch??
Or when they got a 30K mile 81 and drove it monaco 


_Modified by mik_git at 6:34 AM 4/28/2006_


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: some pics for you... (mik_git)*

Here, perhaps this is better for a viewers eye.








Interesting article.










































_Modified by urquattro83 at 11:12 AM 4-27-2006_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: some pics for you... (mik_git)*



mik_git
has anyone read the articles in EVO where they wanted to test a quattro against the new TT said:


> Modified by mik_git at 6:34 AM 4/28/2006[/I]


I haven't seen that article, but in Audi driver they drove the DSG TT 3.2, a 20 Valve urq, and the sport quattro to compare them side-by side.
They liked the urq the best for an over all car.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: some pics for you... (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
I haven't seen that article, but in Audi driver they drove the DSG TT 3.2, a 20 Valve urq, and the sport quattro to compare them side-by side.
They liked the urq the best for an over all car.

...but the Sport quattro probably kicked ass.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: some pics for you... (urquattro83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urquattro83* »_Here, perhaps this is better for a viewers eye.








Interesting article.

Indeed! Just TOO bad that the licenseplate is not revealed on this
gem of a Sport quattro.


----------

